# Steve Nash's Future



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Nash knows. He knows because he's been getting the question -- questions, really -- for more than a season now. He hears it not just from media pests but from fans, too. Suns fans, even. The desert dwellers obviously don't want to see their prodigal point guard leave, but they don't want to see the NBA's all-time leader in playoff games without reaching the NBA Finals suffer any more, either.
> _
> Isn't it time to finally ask for a trade? Don't you want one more shot at a ring before you retire? How much more of this can you take?_


http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dime-120106-08/steve-nash-future-phoenix-suns


On one hand, it's nice to see Nash keep his integrity and not demand a trade. On the other hand, it is difficult to see him on such an incompetent team. 

I will be shocked if Steve Nash decides to resign with this organization. Regardless of how nice they have been to Nash, he still will ultimately want to be part of a winning team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If he wants to stay, can't fault him, but our org is delusional if they think they can slowly transition into rebuilding while maintaining competitiveness. Choose one or the other, go full force. This is why I'm against us this yr. They don't want to, well, too bad, we're not making the playoffs unless we make a big move and there are none to made.

Hopefully, we're bad enough though to get a high pick, otherwise it's more mediocrity.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, he should go, though I feel like he doesnt want to, despite what everyone might say. He can still get a ring, just not in here. Also we should just trade him to get something in return, its pretty clear we have no chances with the roster we have atm, better work on getting picks and some young talent than letting Nash retire and we get nothing in return(though I wouldnt mind that if its his personal choice).


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

At this point pick a contender and send him there. I'll happily take a very late 1st rounder and a prospect that isn't getting time on said team.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

In a way, Steve Nash staying is stuffing the Suns up. Whilst the Suns have Nash, they have to contend for a title - and as a result have picked up a multitude of terrible contracts in an attempt to pick up talent. Nash should be traded, by his own will or not, and the Suns should rebuild. 
And not trade all their damn picks.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's definitely sad, but it's time for him to go.

Send him to the Lakers.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

The lakers? Send him to the knicks, I think he'd actually do a good job over in New York. Lakers are a dying team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

FaNashtic said:


> The lakers? Send him to the knicks, I think he'd actually do a good job over in New York. Lakers are a dying team.


If the Lakers got Nash for cheap they'd probably be the favorites.

The Knicks are terrible.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

He would be an incredible asset with the Knicks. Carmelo and A'mare both backed by Nash would be a great matching, and would probably propel the Knicks to be a title contender. I know it sounds stupid but I don't think that Lakers have the legs, nor do I think they would compliment Nash's playstyle as well as the Knicks.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

FaNashtic said:


> He would be an incredible asset with the Knicks. Carmelo and A'mare both backed by Nash would be a great matching, and would probably propel the Knicks to be a title contender. I know it sounds stupid but I don't think that Lakers have the legs, nor do I think they would compliment Nash's playstyle as well as the Knicks.


No one on the Knicks plays any defense (except for Chandler, but he got paid and is therefore disinterested) or plays within a team concept. The only two good players on that team are iso scorers that don't work together and having Stevie throw them a couple sweet dimes a game isn't going to change that.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

In honesty, Nash hasn't had his talents shown anywhere but Phoenix. For all we know, his trading to either team could drastically increase their chances, in a similar way in which his arrival in Phoenix did. I'm just suggesting that the effect would be even more drastic in a full offensive team such as the Knicks. Him in the Lakers would probably work too, though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Location has nothing to do with it, team philosophy, the talent around him, and the coaching situation determines how a player produces. Steve has gone through complete roster overhauls and like three different coaches and still played at a relatively high level.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

But lets be honest, besides Marcin Gortat and Grant Hill, the Suns roster is empty. In a team like the Knicks or the Lakers, I believe we'd see him flourish a lot more than he currently is. That Phoenix team in 04-05 was an incredibly strong team, even without Nash.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

FaNashtic said:


> But lets be honest, besides Marcin Gortat and Grant Hill, the Suns roster is empty. In a team like the Knicks or the Lakers, I believe we'd see him flourish a lot more than he currently is. That Phoenix team in 04-05 was an incredibly strong team, even without Nash.


Besides no one, the Suns' supporting cast is terrible. Steve would absolutely play at a higher level on the teams constructed in New York or Los Angeles because he's a complimentary player at this point and both of those teams have talent. Granted, Steve alone would not be enough to fix New York (though he would run a pretty offense) but if he went to the Lakers I'd be fairly confident in my team's chances to go all the way.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't see him working that well in LA either simply because Nash needs to have the ball in his hands to really be effective. But Kobe wants the ball.

I think he'd be nice in NY simply because of the offensive firepower but I'd rather see him go to a team like OKC. A true PG could really help that team. Westbrook makes terrible decisions and seems to go against the grain quite a bit with Durant. Now I'm not saying OKC needs to do this, they are already contenders but I think Nash's IQ and Shooting could really comppliment that team.

Either way, he needs to not be in PHX. I'd love for him to retire here but not at the expense of this team for the next few seasons. We need to get SOMETHING in return. We already waited to long so his value is pretty low, but we should be able to get a prospect or a mid-1st for him.

Grant Hill has actually been the biggest problem on our team, I'm not sure why you'd say outside of Gortat and Hill our lineup is terrible. Hill has been horrendous this year. His offense is gone, he doesn't have his quickness, and his defense has been hit or miss. 

If anything I'd say our frontcourt is the lone bright spot. Gortat has shown that he isn't just a Dwight Howard backup. Frye started slow but has picked it up, though he still has a ways to go. Morris has been phenomal for us. Lopez....well he's Lopez.

Basically I want Nash, Hill, and Warrick gone ASAP. And Childress to either get playing time or get gone, I like his game but for some reason Gentry refuses to give him minutes over Ronnie Price or Shannon Brown for some reason.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

What you say about Hill is true, I just have a hell of a lot of respect for him. And I reckon he's just in a slump, he'll come out firing sooner or later  
The main problem from the Suns is their ridiculously large and terrible contracts they have at the moment. They need to work some miracle trades or wait til 2014 to actually set up a proper team. And Childress is an awful player with an awful contract, he shouldn't be with the Suns. And that's why I mentioned Gortat. 

I believe he'd just be very effective in the Knicks, but there's a billion teams that he'd be very effective in, honestly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chad Ford suggested Indiana trade Darren Collison for Steve Nash. How would you guys feel about that deal?


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

The Pacers are nothing exceptional, I can't see them really going places with Nash. I know they have a good record, but any team would in that division.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hill is still coming back from knee surgery. Nash is banged up. The Suns are not deep enough to live without a 100% Nash and a 100% Hill. Also, the Suns were a big O-fer in 2004-05 when Nash was not in the games. The team had talent, but couldn't do squat without him setting the table.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

Well they really should have been able. you have to take in account the fact that his lack of presence after him being there would create a gaping hole in their offense. And the Suns need to tank out this year, they have no hope in the playoffs.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hill isn't in a slump. He's showing his age and his health is a question mark right now. His age is just starting to catch up to him a little. 17 year veterans don't have 12 game slumps of about 29% shooting.

I'm not sure what terrible contracts you are seeing. Warrick, Frye and Childress are the only real contracts we have on the books. Warrick I don't believe has much time left I think next year is the last guaranteed year. Frye is worth it if he pulls he plays like he did last year. Childress is definitely overpaid but the guy is not an awful player. He can't shoot for crap but he plays good defense, is a great rebounder for a sg/sf and a great offensive rebounder. He's a great hustle player and slasher. But he never players so he needs to be moved.



As for Collison for Nash. No thanks. Collison got pushed by the hype machine when he had a great couple of months after CP3 got injured. He has been a bust as a starter since then. Maybe an uptempo/offensive system is what he needs but we don't need that system anymore. He'd be a disappointed following up these years with Nash.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

Either way, Suns need to rebuild. They have no hope of contending.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I think any PG would be a disappointing followup to Nash. I would shop around, but Collison is probably the caliber of talent that we would get in return for Nash at this point.

Unfortunately we don't have enough to offer with Nash for Westbrook... I wouldn't give up our pick this year or anytime soon nor would I include Morris.. and there really is nothing left on the roster that they want.

Oddly enough the concept of a Nash for Westbrook swap makes perfect sense for both teams.. I just do not see the Thunder making that deal simply because of Nash's age. Nash would make the Thunder much better than they are w/ Westbrook just with his shooting and decision making ability. The Thunder are good enough defensively as a unit to cover up for the LARGE downgrade from Westbrook to Nash on defense.

The Suns would get a player that we can actually use. Westbrook is a very good player, but likely won't threaten our team to win anymore games this season while we stockpile more talent... hopefully talent that is capable of being the #1 guy instead of Westbrook, but we will see.

One trade that just won't be made because of Nash's age I think.. but I'll keep wishing.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

Should've kept Dragic! And yeah, thunder for Westbrook would be picture-perfect.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

There's more wrong with that Nash-Westbrook trade than age. Money for one, talent for two, trade options for three. They could easily package Westbrook in a trade for nearly any player in the league. Trade him for Rondo and Green is one that would be made next year because westbrook is still under his rookie contract if I remember correctly. Nash is done after this year.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> There's more wrong with that Nash-Westbrook trade than age. Money for one, talent for two, trade options for three. They could easily package Westbrook in a trade for nearly any player in the league. Trade him for Rondo and Green is one that would be made next year because westbrook is still under his rookie contract if I remember correctly. Nash is done after this year.


Right. Which is why I don't need to waste any extra text on it than already has been. It would absolutely never happen. If I was the Thunder I probably wouldn't do it. But I think it is crystal clear that swapping Westbrook and Nash on that roster would make that team much, much better. I don't believe that I would give up that much of a future for Nash.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

chilltown said:


> Right. Which is why I don't need to waste any extra text on it than already has been. It would absolutely never happen. If I was the Thunder I probably wouldn't do it. But I think it is crystal clear that swapping Westbrook and Nash on that roster would make that team much, much better. I don't believe that I would give up that much of a future for Nash.


What can we get for steve anyway? Id like to think we can maybe get a decent pick? Though who will take him for a pick? The top teams who actually would have a good use for him, wont give us a decent pick(only a late one), and the teams which would give us a mid pick, prolly wouldnt want to trade it for Nash at this point... unless we also bite some ugly contract in the deal.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns 12 Celts 8! Woot!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Madstrike said:


> What can we get for steve anyway? Id like to think we can maybe get a decent pick? Though who will take him for a pick? The top teams who actually would have a good use for him, wont give us a decent pick(only a late one), and the teams which would give us a mid pick, prolly wouldnt want to trade it for Nash at this point... unless we also bite some ugly contract in the deal.


I think that a pick from a contending team would pretty much be what we would get for Nash.. MAYBE a young prospect that doesn't really have much fanfare who that team is likely ready to give up on... I would take a like that for Nash in a second. It is better than being left holding the bag.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Potential (if not doubtful) trade ideas:

*Knicks: They think they can contend.... Plus the whole Amare/Nash/D'Antoni influence.
*- If you can get Shumpert in return for Nash, I would do it.

- If a deal comes around Landry Fields.. I don't really care for it, but you ask for him and picks. Same thing with Toney Douglas. I wouldn't make these deals though... Only thing on the Knicks I'm interested in is Shumpert or picks.. unless you make the deal larger on either side.. moving on.

*Heat: They could use a real point guard... Lebron has lobbied for him via twitter a few times.
*
- Only player here I see worth note is Norris Cole. He has a large backing from Heat fans, but I would assume that if a deal can be centered around Nash for Cole, they would jump on rather quickly.

If not Cole, I don't see anyone else worth noting... so it would have to be picks and junk.


*Indiana: If they think Nash would put them into good position, so be it.*

I don't have problems with a Collison trade for Nash.. thats honestly the best case scenario I can see as far as level of NBA talent in return (non-draftpicks).

Ideally I would ask for Paul George in return.. but yeah.

*76ers*: Again, if they think they need Nash (doubtful).. here it is. I don't think they are interested in Nash.

You aren't getting Iggy, Holliday, or Turner.. so you are looking at Thad Young. He is fine.. Cant imagine he has a lot of upside left, but he is an ok player.

*Lakers*: Picks... not much else here.

*Grizzlies*: Doubt it. But OJ if they want to give up on him or maybe Conley.. I liked Sam Young in college ok.. but yeah.

*OKC* isn't happening, but Maynor, Harden (yeah right), Ibaka isn't moving.

*Boston*: If anything they move to get younger and blow it up.. but by some miracle they want Nash.. nothing.. Marshon is playing too well. Maybe the rights to Jeff Green for next season? w/e.

*Magic*: Nothing here.. Earl Clark? I don't know.. I said it for the lols. 

*Hawks*: Meh. Jeff Teague? or Marvin Williams? 

*Portland: *meh.


____________________________________________________________________


Turned into just ramblings and going through teams that may make the playoffs this year who may want Nash and some who probably don't.

Honestly, with our ownership we will probably keep him... who knows.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

hmm, I think the team who would rly like tog et Nash is the Heat since they dont have a true pg. Though what players are worth getting there? I think that deal with the Pacers would be the best indeed. Its high time they push for a trade, Im sick of seeing some teams lose to our lowly team, seriously knicks and celtics wth....


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

celtics for rondo


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

onelakerfan said:


> celtics for rondo


haha I'm down... seeing as we traded him for cash considerations in the first place.


----------

